

CNN Exposed: Paid by Foreign & Domestic Govt Agencies For Specific Content - w1ntermute
http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines/cnn-exposed-emmy-winning-former-cnn-journalist-blows-the-whistle-cnn-is-paid-by-foreign-and-domestic-government-agencies-for-specific-content

======
hawkharris
Corporations often shape the news as well. When I was in college, studying
public relations, several of my professors estimated (based on industry
experience working with major networks like CNN) that 40% of news stories
originate from PR offices. In other words, PR people provide the newscasters
with detailed pitches or even entire segments.

I don't think this is always a bad thing, but it's something to be aware of as
a consumer of media.

------
ballard
Great claims require greater proof. Is it possible to get some more 1st-hand
details and interviews to support these claims?

------
brymaster
This sounds familiar.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mockingbird](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mockingbird)

------
ethanazir
Is it still news that Anderson Cooper was concurrently CIA/CNN. Is that any
different?

------
icementhols
Makes you wonder which other news outlets are in the pay of the governments.
BBC?

~~~
mooism2
The BBC is in the pay of a major government, yes (funded mostly from
taxation), although it seems swayed by the domestic political class as a whole
and not merely by the government of the day.

------
NateDad
If she's such a great investigative journalist, where's her proof?

------
doubt_me
Wait just a second...

Her interview with alex jones is a year old

~~~
brokenparser
And the article is almost 2 months old.

